# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Linja-autopäivä Mobiliassa

## jtm

Tänä vuonna järjestetään jälleen Kangasalan Mobiliasssa linja-autopäivä 2.8.09. Onko kenelläkään tietoa minkälaista kalustoa tänä vuonna on? Muistaakseni joku vuosi sitten oli mm. ex. Tkl #30x. Olisikohan siellä museoituja Tkl:n busseja?

----------


## killerpop

Kalustosta en tiedä, mutta jotain tapahtumarunkoa löysin SLHS:n webbisivulta http://www.slhs.fi/ilmoitustaulu.php?id=1

Jos paikalle tulee julkisilla, niin melkein suosittelisin jäämään pois Tiihala th:n pysäkillä, jossa muistaakseni sijaitsee Mobilian iso mainospylon (kartta). Perille pääsee niin Tampere-Pälkäne vakioilla kuin linjan 70 busseilla, jotka menevät Kaivantoon.

----------

